# Surfside Beach: Wed Morning: flyflyfishing



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

Went to the surf this morning early, found no wind, and flat calm surf, full of bait. took the trusty flyrod and managed a good morning, water was gin clear. and waves were non existant. Did find that fish were not that interested in shrimp patterns as i was sight casting into pods of mullet. 
used a , "huge", Tarpon clouser,and caught all trout on that. Water was great, will try to go again this evening, but, may not get to . 
if you have time and are able, tomm morning should be just as nice. 
i would not waste time. 

ssp.


----------



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

if you are wanting to, or have always wanted , to be try your hand at some sight casting fish in the surf, it is time now , to attempt that fish are hitting on site. 
good luck.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

surfsideperson said:


> if you are wanting to, or have always wanted , to be try your hand at some sight casting fish in the surf, it is time now , to attempt that fish are hitting on site.
> good luck.


I'm going to need the melon decoder to understand this one.


----------



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

yeah, kenny sorry, i got distracted. 
if you are a person that wants to try your hand at site casting, to trout, sharks, jacks, pompano, spanish macs, in the surf , today or tomm. morning, would be the time to attempt that. fish are feeding in shallow clear water. and bait is abundant. 
so. For this short window of time, while the surf is clear, and fish are back, you could attempt to get them on a fly , while sight casting. good luck. 
sorry about, the last post. guys. 
clarity down by the condos this morning was not great, clarity by the jetty was super clear. I would say, if you have the time, equipment, and desire, tonight might be a jetty light night. 
ssp.


----------



## jbenge (Dec 18, 2007)

*pics*

Man that is some good looking water. Nice pics.
:cheers:


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## DotMan (Mar 10, 2009)

Thank you very much for the report.

DotMan


----------



## wadespade (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks SSP. Headed there in the morning for just that reason. First time to fly in the surf....wish a rook some luck!!!!!!!!!


----------



## workn2huntnfish (Aug 1, 2008)

Thank you SSP. Real fishermen don't need no stinkin' pics as we already know what a fish or flat surf looks like.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

yesss! we got our first bite...anybody else here that drag screaming?


----------



## jbenge (Dec 18, 2007)

*trollin*

trollin


----------

